# Blank Iron-On Labels for Ink Jet Printers?



## VQ (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I'm new to the forum and need your help! I'm looking for sheets of blank iron-on labels (preferably the kind that would work on dark fabrics). I would like the labels to be pre-cut (like regular adhesive labels) so that I can print my company info on them and then use my iron to adhere them to my products (quilts, handbags, etc.). I don't need a ton of these, so I'm not looking to have someone else make them for me. In fact, I had some adorable labels made at Cherry Hill Designs and that's why I'm looking to make my own. I love the labels I got, but it would be more cost effective if I could just print the ones I need.

I'm also not looking to purchase a full iron on sheet which I would then need to cut into labels after I print them (too much work)! I'd rather just be able to peel the labels off the sheet after I print them.

Thank you in advance for any help you can provide! 

Jamie


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Unfortunately, I don't think there is a product like that that exists. 

There isn't really a good transfer for dark t-shirts that would work well as a tag.

Most heat transfer tags that you see are actually plastisol transfers. You would order them from a company that prints plastisol transfers (screen printing on transfer paper). You would send them your label design and they would send you the tags ready to apply with a heat press.

Using an iron won't give you quality, long term, consistent results (which is sort of an FTC requirement for labels). You may want to think about investing in a heat press.


----------

